# Shaving Fur/Fur Regrowth



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello! 

I was wondering if anyone had experience with shaving their GSDs and the fur regrowth? Did it come back normally? How long did it take to regrow? Anyone with long coat GSDs?

My little girl is allergic to fleas and chewed almost all the fur off her outer/inner thighs, tushy and tail base. She went from a blanket back to a bald back and thus far it looks like the undercoat is growing in tan. I don't know whether I should expect it to come in black or tan or with the same or a different texture?

Not that I haven't posted these photos everywhere, but:









Little baby blanket back.









Little baby bare, bitten bottom.









Big baby with some fur regrowth. This was the best photo I could find. 

Whatcha think? Blanket back or Saddle back? How will her fur grow back?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

saddle from the looks of her now.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw the poor little girl  Molly had a really bad hotspot on the base of her tail, and it had to be clipped right back. Her hair has never grown back the same - she now has a duck bum look! But that could just be my wonky donkey lol!

I hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Abbie got a clipping on her front legs for her surgery. It has not grown back in the same color as it was. She has a little square on her side where they shaved to stick a fentanyl patch... The square is still visible because of a ring of white hairs that has grown in around its edge. Very silly looking


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw that's what I was afraid of. I know most dogs never regrow fur the same way but I'm sure she'll continue to be adorable regardless! I think she's gonna have a little duck behind as well, right now it's all spikey on her tush and there's no fur on the base of her tail lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry, her hair will grow back. It might not grow back the same color simply because she is still a pup and changing color--she is a saddleback, and the tan color will spread.


----------



## Shahpari Shahandeh (Oct 26, 2011)

I have four German Shepherds and one of them is a long haired GS.

They have all suffered from ticks and have now been treated, but my husband wants to trim the hair of the long haired GS, as he says it will help her with the ticks and she is too hot, which is why she is thinner than the others around her stomach - I think it's just because her skeletal structure is different from the males...

We live in Africa and it is hot but I really don't want to shave her - Please let me know whether it is a good idea to shave her or not and the reasons for shaving her and for not shaving her - 

Thank you very much


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Shahpari Shahandeh

I don't think I'd shave her, it's my understanding that dogs use their coat for sun protection and in a hot climate like Africa I'd be really worried her getting sunburned. Do you have frontline or something similar on them for the ticks? If you were worried about her overheating (though again, I think I read somewhere that their fur helps keep them cool when it's hot as well) I might trim her fur with a line cut or something similar so you'd be removing some of the bulky fur that hangs down but still keep her protected from the sun. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/56915-shahpari-shahandeh.html


----------

